

Space Shuttle Orbiters Full Size - ramgorur
http://www.spacetoys.com/products.php?product=Space-Shuttle-Orbiters-Full-Size

======
rathish_g
Probably the biggest thing we can order online.

------
lutusp
> "This replica will not fly."

Hey, thanks for the clarification.

